# Tattoo banner help!



## jabbyscabby (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey so I'm getting a professional tattoo soon and i need ideas "encouraging phrases or quotes" that i could possibly put in the banner of my tattoo! I don't want it to be really long though!! 
something like "Know Thyself" est....

After i get it ill post this picture up on this thread!!! maybe it could be your idea!!

HELPP

Scab


----------



## Angela (Jun 1, 2009)

You reallly want other people telling you what to get permanently tattooed on you body?! Pick something that means alot to you or you'll probably regret it. I can't speak from experience since I have a problem with needles that keeps me from getting any tattoos but if I were to get one, I'd sure want it to be something that meant alot to me not to someone else.


----------



## drunken marauder (Jun 1, 2009)

hell bent, free meal, born dead, hated breed, Jesus loves you.......


----------



## jabbyscabby (Jun 1, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> "Fuck off and stay dirty"
> 
> As a facially tatted gal I have to suggest that you don't get your face done until you have accomplished something major. Otherwise, you should design your own shit, flash shit off the shop walls is crap that some other yahoo fuck tard already has. I have all self created original shit, (except for the face on my chest) . I think that if there was a moment that made you want to be in the lifestyle then that is what you should base your piece after...I hopped trains for awhile , but not very long really, but i am still wanting a basic set of tracks on my leg some day. (Like the tracks on the patches I made) I hitched forever, a nice little cardboard sign that says 'Lost" is another one I want...Love my kid, maybe a small flower that is the flower for the month she was born or the symbol for her zodiac. Just never get names unless it's your family, and never numbers. Although, I did know this cat in Sac a few years back , had his Social Security number on the back of his neck..in bar code even, lol....Have you talked to your folks and asked them what they think you should get. Or better yet, get a book of symbols and patters from the library, look through that... Man if you were here i have a bunch that you could flip through. Just get something original that means something real to you. And remember, you want to look at it in 10, 20 30 years and say to your self..."Dude this was the greatest day." Ya know....And don't let idiots (no offense to other posters, I have not read your responses to the thread yet) tell you that tats are for ever. Shit happens and you can get them changed, covered up and removed. I have had it all. I suggest you get it done with out color and give it a year, if you are still groovin' on it, then get color if you want...That way, if you DO end up not liking it, it'll be easier for the artist to cover it, black is easier to cover than color. Let us know what you decided , I am very curiouse.



Well this is what I am going to get!!! this is a drawing of mine that i want on my left arm!!! And under it i want to get in a banner "Misanthropy"! It mean's hatred dislike or distrust of human kind!





But i wanted to hear some more idea's before i got it!


----------



## jabbyscabby (Jun 1, 2009)

Angela said:


> You reallly want other people telling you what to get permanently tattooed on you body?! Pick something that means alot to you or you'll probably regret it. I can't speak from experience since I have a problem with needles that keeps me from getting any tattoos but if I were to get one, I'd sure want it to be something that meant alot to me not to someone else.



Check out my quote for arrow!!! Sorry hunny but you got it all wrong!!!


----------



## kushycrizzak (Jun 1, 2009)

solid(A)rity


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 1, 2009)

Get something stupid that you will regret!

Having cool tattoos is easy; having hilariously shitty ones is much better!

Maybe that's just me though ... haha.


----------



## Ravie (Jun 1, 2009)

"be fierce" "happily below society" "no trust no pain" "scabies in the boxcar"? lol


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 1, 2009)

That drawing reminds me of an idea I had to pierce my cheeks and gauge them to like 1".
That would be a terrible idea, though.


----------



## connerR (Jun 1, 2009)

The world needs more cool ice...


----------



## jabbyscabby (Jun 1, 2009)

MR.cool ice WTF???


----------



## connerR (Jun 2, 2009)

@Arrow: god no, that's not me!!!! that's just a popular picture that i always see come up in threads about tattoos. theres actually a video of that guy on some german talk show, talking about being mr. cool ice, but i dont understand german.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 2, 2009)

kushycrizzak said:


> solid(A)rity



I second this.


----------



## connerR (Jun 2, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> me neither, probably a good thing then aye, lol



i guess its just him talking about being MR COOL ICE and some girls make fun of him, one of whom apparently tells him he looks like shit. :zombie:


----------

